# Boarding



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

Need to bid to board a door 20FTx 16FT

never done a door like that.

How much to bid ??


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Why board? Looks like the door is laying off to left. Repairing would be cheaper.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

And easier


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

bended and to heavy,2 man can not lift.
WO says board with plywood.


----------



## Used and Abused (Jun 28, 2013)

would love to see their faces when they see the price labor and material. this :blink:would be high alone then add profit for a days work if its in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

That is a WW2 era Quonset hut. Boarded one like it with 2x4's, 24 in oc/1/2" CDX/ all screwed. Was within 5 miles of shop, 2 men/5 hrs was approved for $1475.00.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

See them open like that here all the time. If nothing inside why bother boarding??? I have never seen one approved................


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Can I bring it home with me it looks lonely in the field all by itself...
I will love it and hug it and call it George....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Is that only entrance?


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

it's middle in nowhere, next store 28 miles, and it's 110 miles from my shop, have to bid for grass cut 40ac


----------



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

40 acres. That's not a mow it's a harvest. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

jack125 said:


> it's middle in nowhere, next store 28 miles, and it's 110 miles from my shop, have to bid for grass cut 40ac


You know these servicing companies are idiots sometimes! its farmland for god sakes! Why the hell should it be mowed????? it's not like you're going to get a violation or anything on it! I had one just like that in April on 35 acres of mountain side. it was grazing land and had never been mowed sense the earth was formed. Rocks boulders trees ravines etc. I told the service company they were out of their minds and they said that's fine we'll reassign. I drove by it just last week and it looks the same as it did when Adam and Eve walked in the Garden of Eden. I came to the conclusion a long long time ago that there is very little common sense with these servicing companies.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> You know these servicing companies are idiots sometimes! its farmland for god sakes! Why the hell should it be mowed????? it's not like you're going to get a violation or anything on it! I had one just like that in April on 35 acres of mountain side. it was grazing land and had never been mowed sense the earth was formed. Rocks boulders trees ravines etc. I told the service company they were out of their minds and they said that's fine we'll reassign. I drove by it just last week and it looks the same as it did when Adam and Eve walked in the Garden of Eden. I came to the conclusion a long long time ago that there is very little common sense with these servicing companies.


These clowns want you to bid everything just invade its approved so that they can profit off of it. Common sense has no place in Pp.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Bid 1 D8 Cat @ 2hrs.. :thumbup:


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

Bid 2900.- for the doors and 4900.- for the mow.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

$42,599.87.....That should cover all incidentals


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Several years ago we had a Cyprexx rep tell us we had to return to remove the "many" large "rocks" from the 40acre pasture.... We bid row after row of large "rocks". No matter what we told them they wanted these rows of "rocks" removed asap!!!

Got a LARGE bid approval. Hired the neighboring farmer, who just so happened to had been the fella who made those large "rocks", to remove them sooner than he wanted but heck for a couple hundred he was glad to get his "rocks" outta the field early 

Rocks = haybales......


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Several years ago we had a Cyprexx rep tell us we had to return to remove the "many" large "rocks" from the 40acre pasture.... We bid row after row of large "rocks". No matter what we told them they wanted these rows of "rocks" removed asap!!!
> 
> Got a LARGE bid approval. Hired the neighboring farmer, who just so happened to had been the fella who made those large "rocks", to remove them sooner than he wanted but heck for a couple hundred he was glad to get his "rocks" outta the field early
> 
> Rocks = haybales......


No common sense in p&p. Unreal!!!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Several years ago we had a Cyprexx rep tell us we had to return to remove the "many" large "rocks" from the 40acre pasture.... We bid row after row of large "rocks". No matter what we told them they wanted these rows of "rocks" removed asap!!!
> 
> Got a LARGE bid approval. Hired the neighboring farmer, who just so happened to had been the fella who made those large "rocks", to remove them sooner than he wanted but heck for a couple hundred he was glad to get his "rocks" outta the field early
> 
> Rocks = haybales......


Weird.
I've noticed the fields around here lately have large rocks appearing in them seemingly overnight too!
Coincidence?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Weird.
> I've noticed the fields around here lately have large rocks appearing in them seemingly overnight too!
> Coincidence?


Been getting rain???
They don't actually grow...but when there is a lot of waterfall they do come to the surface for the natural action the smaller lighter pieces of dirt and sand go through when rainfall occurs....
I know...sounds strange but happens...


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

jack125 said:


> Bid 2900.- for the doors and 4900.- for the mow.


 Seems a bit low for 40AC--I just knocked down 5AC of pasture land for about 1/2 of that.


----------

